# 3 chintzy knobs



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

So I go to this yr's local auto show, and I check out the Saturn Sky, which has 3 knobs for environmental controls. The look and feel are awesome, and I can't help wondering if a transplant into the 04-06 GTOs would be possible.... anyone else see/think the same? Anyone have thoughts on difficulty level?


----------



## RacerBob (Mar 15, 2007)

I dunno, I like the way they are.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:agree


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I like the knobs better than the Monaro Climate control system...its simple, which is a nice "form follows function."


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Each time I turn one I wonder if this is the time it will fall off. They have too much slack and feel like they're missing screws or something. IMO, the cheapest thing on the GTO, with the steering wheel spokes a close second.


----------

